# Arnold Schwarzenegger curls a dumbbell



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2007)

California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger curls a dumbbell that was found in the remains of a home that was burned down on Sunday in the Angora wildfire near South Lake Tahoe, California June 27, 2007.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 11, 2007)

By the looks of things its a 30lb DB and appears to be kicking his ass.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

lol, the man can't resist.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 11, 2007)

I bet that brought him down memory lane.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 11, 2007)

call cutler. arnold is back!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet!!!

No other politician...  NONE!

They don't have a clue!


----------



## Mista (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice form.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 12, 2007)

Now the perfect irony of course would have been if those were burnt up oak trees behind him. We are not that lucky.

In that third shot, the "hammer curl" if you will. He looks like his jacket is two sizes too big. What gives?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 15, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> By the looks of things its a 30lb DB and appears to be kicking his ass.


That's what I thought.

I still think it's funny to see the governator of California pick up an old dumbell and curl it though.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 15, 2007)

Its like he's trying to remember...


----------



## tallcall (Jul 16, 2007)

This is why I want Arnold for President! Nobody messes with the Terminator, not even mother nature.


----------



## MickeyWard (Jul 16, 2007)

Good to see the big guy's still got it!!!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 20, 2007)

Look at the fat lady, she's like "Why is he picking up those little wagon wheels for?"

That's cool though, the whole house is nothing but ash but the iron remains the same....


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 21, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> By the looks of things its a 30lb DB and appears to be kicking his ass.




30 lbs is kicking ass???

oh.. you said it was kicking hiis ass  

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 21, 2007)

30lbs is more then most at his age....of the guys that his age there is nobody that can out do him. I would put money on it that there is not a natural guy his age that can match him in shit....not a damn THING! Arnold is a legend. Not to mention he is still around to kick tail.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe not. .. can't say for sure since i have no proof on hand but maybe. i love Arnie.. He's a legend regardless of most grounds most ppl would call it on.

"i'll be back".. love that   He does okay.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------

